# Moody Bible Institute



## Founded on the Rock

I know that simply at the name, many Reformed (Covenant) Theologians to cringe, but what do you think? 

I was able to sit in on a class with Dr. Kevin Zuber, who was a five point Calvinist and his presentation was very good. My understanding from the students is that Calvinism is taught by many teachers in the school.

I understand that Dispensationalism is strongly taught though. I'm just looking for some feedback


----------



## MeanieCalvinist

> _Originally posted by Founded on the Rock_
> I know that simply at the name, many Reformed (Covenant) Theologians to cringe, but what do you think?
> 
> I was able to sit in on a class with Dr. Kevin Zuber, who was a five point Calvinist and his presentation was very good. My understanding from the students is that Calvinism is taught by many teachers in the school.
> 
> I understand that Dispensationalism is strongly taught though. I'm just looking for some feedback



Greetings!

As a former student of Moody Bible Institute I would say that there are much better schools to attend. One of the requirements in attending MBI is to go through their Theology program which is dispensational. When I attended I was not reformed, the subject of Calvinism and Arminianism was not discussed much. OR, Maybe it was and I did not pay much attention when it was brought up. Again, I am not going to put down the school but just would not suggest it to a someone that is reformed and embraces Covenant Theology. 

*BECAUSE*...........

You may end up doing this  a lot.

In Christ,

MeanieCalvinist


----------



## Presbyrino

Brandon,

Is your desire to go to a bible college in the Chicago area? Are you wanting to prepare for the ministry or study liberal arts? 

You may want to look at Trinity Christian College, in Palos Heights, if you are looking for a liberal arts school, with a Reformed Perspective. 

Also, there is Trinity College in Deerfield.

If you have your bachelors, and you are looking to study at the seminary level, there is Mid America Reformed Seminary in Dyer, Indiana.


----------



## Founded on the Rock

I will have the oppurtunity to double major in Biblical Languages and Theology at Moody if I complete my bacheolors degree there. I am still a senior in high school but I'm started to get concerned that an education at Moody is not going to help me grow in understanding the Biblical doctrines of the Reformation.

Another issue is financial. I can go to Moody for less than $10,000 a year with my parents financial support. Without giving a huge story on my journey to Reformed theology, I have just recently adopted the Doctrines of Grace. It has been less than a year and my parents are anti-Reformed. They are hesitating to support me at Moody because they have heard some professors teach Calvinism. I just need some prayer and some guidance


----------



## dkicklig

I'm a Moody grad myself, class of 98. Most of my professors were Calvinists. The best I firmly believe were reformed, but had to keep it under wraps for fear of their jobs. But it did come out in their teaching. I actually became reformed as a result of my time at Moody. Albeit I would not say that is the norm.


----------



## dkicklig

> _Originally posted by Founded on the Rock_
> I will have the oppurtunity to double major in Biblical Languages and Theology at Moody if I complete my bacheolors degree there. I am still a senior in high school but I'm started to get concerned that an education at Moody is not going to help me grow in understanding the Biblical doctrines of the Reformation.
> 
> Another issue is financial. I can go to Moody for less than $10,000 a year with my parents financial support. Without giving a huge story on my journey to Reformed theology, I have just recently adopted the Doctrines of Grace. It has been less than a year and my parents are anti-Reformed. They are hesitating to support me at Moody because they have heard some professors teach Calvinism. I just need some prayer and some guidance



As for Calvinistic I would say yes. But be prepared for a heavy dose of dispensational premillenialism. It will stongly depend on the professors you get, it's a real hit and miss. I scrolled through the current faculty and there is only one theology professor I can recommend. Most of the good ones are gone. As for Biblical Languages...Dr. Sauer is excellent. U2U me if you'd like to discuss further.

[Edited on 3-20-2006 by dkicklig]


----------



## MeanieCalvinist

Feel free to email or U2U me also. Moody is not a BAD school BTW, yes there are lots of Professors that are reformed. This may be a great opportunity to abtain your undergrad work at a low cost. I pray the Lord gives you peace on whatever decision you make!

Your Brother In Christ,

MeanieCalvinist


----------



## dkicklig

*Moody Bridal Institute*

One real positive is that it lives up to it's nickname...I met my wife their.


----------



## Romans922

Moody is not accredited at least it wasn't, maybe that changed.

Although it might be calvinist, it is dispensational. 

Maybe I should ask, what do you want to do as an occupation? That is the most important thing to ask.

I am sure we could help you out a lot more if we knew that.

Also where do you live and how far are you willing to go, and pay?

I would assume there are better places to learn reformed theology. 

[Edited on 3-20-2006 by Romans922]


----------



## dkicklig

> _Originally posted by Romans922_
> Moody is not accredited at least it wasn't, maybe that changed.
> 
> Maybe I should ask, what do you want to do as an occupation? That is the most important thing to ask.
> 
> 
> [Edited on 3-20-2006 by Romans922]



It's fully accredited now.

My degree in International Ministries is about as useful as Underwater Basketweaving. Unless you have a 100% guarantee of some ministry related job you might be better off getting a usefull undergrad degree and then head to seminary. my  after having learned the hard way.


----------



## Founded on the Rock

As to the first question of what I want to do....

God has called me into the pastorate. I am as sure of that as I am of my salvation. It is just something that has been a burning passion in my heart since I have been three years old. With that being said, I would also like to be able to have the freedom to write books and possibly teach at a Seminary. Something similar to R.C Sproul...

"My degree in International Ministries is about as useful as Underwater Basketweaving. Unless you have a 100% guarantee of some ministry related job you might be better off getting a usefull undergrad degree and then head to seminary. my  after having learned the hard way."

My first response is that I didn't know Moody offered Underwater Basketweaving! That would be an exciting class.....

More specifically what do you mean by a "useful undergrad degree"? 

I really appreciate everyone's praryers and advice. You have all been very helpful... I just need to pray and see what the Lord would have me to do.


----------



## Romans922

> _Originally posted by Founded on the Rock_
> As to the first question of what I want to do....
> 
> God has called me into the pastorate. I am as sure of that as I am of my salvation. It is just something that has been a burning passion in my heart since I have been three years old. With that being said, I would also like to be able to have the freedom to write books and possibly teach at a Seminary. Something similar to R.C Sproul...
> 
> "My degree in International Ministries is about as useful as Underwater Basketweaving. Unless you have a 100% guarantee of some ministry related job you might be better off getting a usefull undergrad degree and then head to seminary. my  after having learned the hard way."
> 
> My first response is that I didn't know Moody offered Underwater Basketweaving! That would be an exciting class.....
> 
> More specifically what do you mean by a "useful undergrad degree"?
> 
> I really appreciate everyone's praryers and advice. You have all been very helpful... I just need to pray and see what the Lord would have me to do.



I would say go to a state school, they are usually farely cheap. If you are called to a pastor, learn a different trade that will help you in that which isn't necessarily Biblical teaching. Learn history, buisness, law, political science, philosophy, etc. This is something I did not do, however I went to a liberal arts and sciences school so I learned something of everything. Anyway, I would say go to a state school and proclaim the gospel to people and get an education in something that will assist you being a pastor (hopefully something you enjoy).

Look to those who have proceeded you: Luther, Calvin, etc. They had degrees in things other than Theology. They both were in law I think, but the learned philosophy etc. 

[Edited on 3-21-2006 by Romans922]


----------



## yeutter

*Chicago area Christian Colleges*



> _Originally posted by Presbyrino_
> Brandon,
> 
> Is your desire to go to a bible college in the Chicago area? Are you wanting to prepare for the ministry or study liberal arts?
> 
> You may want to look at Trinity Christian College, in Palos Heights, if you are looking for a liberal arts school, with a Reformed Perspective.
> 
> Also, there is Trinity College in Deerfield.
> 
> .



I hear mixed reports about Trinity Christian College. Some say it has become as liberal as Calvin College and the Christian Reformed Church as a whole.

Isn't Trinity College in Deerfield, IL affiliated with the Evangelical Free Church?


----------



## Preach

Brandon,
A while back there was a thread regarding this topic. The overwhelming advice of the pastors/Bible college graduates on the board (I think it was actually 100%) was to go to a state school/univ. and get a degree in a field that you enjoy and will be able to support your family with (even if you don't have a family yet). Just ask around the PB to all those people who were basically in the same position you are in now, but are now not in a full time pastorate.

Again, each situation is different. But if the overwhelming majority of those on the PB, who went to Bible college and now can't do anything with it and are forced to take jobs they do not like in order to feed their family...just something to pray about. 

May the Lord direct your steps. 

"In Christ",
Bobby


----------



## Presbyrino

> _Originally posted by yeutter_
> 
> I hear mixed reports about Trinity Christian College. Some say it has become as liberal as Calvin College and the Christian Reformed Church as a whole.
> 
> Isn't Trinity College in Deerfield, IL affiliated with the Evangelical Free Church?



I couldn't comment about liberalism and Trinity Christian College. I guess it depends on the individual professors. But I know some solid, reformed professors who teach there.


----------



## Founded on the Rock

OK, so I am enrolled at Moody for next year... what should I do? I seem to be in a tough spot if majoring in something else is what I should do!


----------

